# Wo bleibt Gentoo 1.4 ?

## denic

Hat jemand gelesen ob die 1.4 noch diese Woche kommt.

Hatte am Freitag mein Gentoo 1.2 System zerschossen und warte

bisher vergeblich auf die 1.4 er. 

Traue mich an die Beta nicht so richtig dran.

CU

----------

## Scandium

1. september, evtl. früher (heute oder morgen z.b.)

----------

